# 8 gauge drywall screws



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

What the **** are they for??


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Are they the fat ones?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Are they the fat ones?


as big as your pinky !!!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Lol, you must have dainty hands! 

Around here we use them for going into old wood, or as a general purpose screw. A lot of times the regular screws just won't bite, so you either go longer, or fatter. Or for the real special ones, both!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Drywall screws are 6 gauge screws . I used the 8s today because i was a far cry from the nearest supply ... I've never seen an 8 gauge screw in my life !! They are a joke ! 


Imagine 8 gauge screws in L/W board ? :whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds like what we call a stitching screw. We use them on fire rated walls and ceilings, they bite into the previous layer not the timber. That way you can laminate multiple layers without going into the frame,. Thats our fire code anyway.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

They suck ! Flip over leave a ring of fuzz around the screw


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Also use something similar to laminate drywall to drywall at times.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

That is exactly what there for drywall to drywall laminating. if your not going to be able to land they work great just put screws where you can and use "fat Alberts" where you can't also work good for decorative stuff like trays good to use glue in combination for piece of mind:thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Indeed. Be starting a job friday where we got to laminate 1/4" over some walls. Going to glue it, use 2"screws where we can, and use laminating screws.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

If you are having trouble with" rock to rock" lamination screws spinning out and fuzzing around the screw head, sometimes you can ever so lightly pre - dimple the rock with a hammer to soften it before screwing. This is especially important in the recess of the rock where it is considerably harder.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

We should of had a discussion about lams a long time ago I love those screws :thumbup: but we sould all ages now the industrial name form r the is and should be FAT ALBERTS just sayin


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gordie said:


> We should of had a discussion about lams a long time ago I love those screws :thumbup: but we sould all ages now the industrial name form r the is and should be FAT ALBERTS just sayin


fat alberts it is!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gud6kankXo


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Haha bill Cosby I went to see comedian jim jerrfies live last weekend who opened up the show cracking jokes about him 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Haha bill Cosby I went to see comedian jim jerrfies live last weekend who opened up the show cracking jokes about him
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Guys if any of you are sick dirty jokers you will love jim jeffries you tube him he is a dirty birdy and i love him


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I never heard of him unit the other week my fiancé took me out on a surprise with some friends ....boy it was a surprise I haven't laughed that hard for years highly recommend checking him out he lives in the usa 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

Moore this is just a guess. Could they be use for exterior drywall? I know they use it on the 24 plex I am at. Very dense board. Hard to screw and heavy. A 4x8 sheet makes a 4x12 5/8 feel like lightweight board.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

We did a project last year where the hat channel was so soft we needed to use fatter screws to get them to sink the heads of the screws below the paper of the rock. Something like what you are talking about but with Hi-Lo threads.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Aussiecontractor said:


> I never heard of him unit the other week my fiancé took me out on a surprise with some friends ....boy it was a surprise I haven't laughed that hard for years highly recommend checking him out he lives in the usa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 I like the comedy of bill burr. Different than Jeffries, but good.


----------



## MuddingSilly (Apr 8, 2015)

G Screws


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah what about or-g screws its what it gives you when u can screw and its a good screw:whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

we call them gyp screws


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

We call them 4somes


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry bad joke lol


----------

